# A Spot has shown up on one of my Yellow Tail Blue Damsels in Q today



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

I have 5 Yellow Tail Blue Damsels purchased from the same tank in the LFS in Q for just over two weeks. Today a spot appears on one of them that was not there yesterday. I'm not sure what it is but am concerned. The fish are really kinda small, the spot smaller yet. I have taken some pics and attached them below. Is this Ich or is it something stuck to him. I'm a newb and am not sure what to make of this yet. To me it just looks like a piece of mysis shrimp stuck to him.

Here are the pics (Damn nice looking fish too If i may so myself)











A close up










If you want to see the full size image here is the link

http://warpig.kicks-ass.net/tank/damselspot1.jpg

Any opinions

They all are active, feeding well and swimming around like they own the tank. Only when I move up to the tank quickly do they run and hide from me.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

*not ich`*

No, this is not ich. :welldone:
That is just a skin abrasion. Nothing at all to worry about, it should go away within a few days. I would not medicate. I would be safe and wait 7 days after it is gone before adding ANY of the damsels to the display. This is why you use a Q tank, to play it safe. ;-)

If it gets worse, let us know.


----------

